# [HARD]Core 2 Duo (=>Installation ...)

## zeuss1414

Bonjour a tous, 

la rentrée approchant je me demande s'il ne serais pas temps de changer mon poussif athlon 2400+ et de le reconvertir en serveur. 

Cependant je ne sais pas trop quoi choisir comme config. Au depart mon choix etait plutot sur un AMD 64 X2 dont les prix sont devenu tres atractifs, mais depuis que j'ai lu les test des Core 2 Duo j'hesite a mort. 

Il faut savoir que je compte changer la carte mere le proc et la ram uniquement car le reste de mon matos me convient encore. J'ajouterai peu etre un nouvo boitier histoire de pouvoir continuer a faire tourner l'athlon en serveur. 

Mon budjet est d'environ 400euros. Quel est selon vous le meilleur choix ? et le plus "linux friendly" des deux archi. 

Merci d'avance a tous.Last edited by zeuss1414 on Fri Sep 22, 2006 8:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

400 euros? ben AMD, parce qu'intel déjà les cpu sont pas donnés, mais surtout les CM  :Confused: 

Bon après renseigne toi sur les X2, mais "a priori" le socket AM2 n'est bien que si t'as les moyen de t'acheter de la DDR800 avec laquelle on arrive à de bonne perfs.

enfin y a des tests de-ci de-là sur le net. à toi de voir. (cela dit question perfs je comprends que tu sois attirés par intel)

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut

Jusqu'il y a 2 mois, j'étais un inconditionnel d'AMD (j'ai eu un K6, un Athlon Thunderbird et maintenant un 4400X2)

Mais au vu de l'actualité, Intel semble gagner énormément de points, et aujourd'hui, je prendrais un Core 2 Duo.

EDIT: à ce budget, faut voir...

Regarde toujours ce que donne le configurateur sur http://www.choixpc.com/acc_pcen.htm

----------

## geekounet

 *zeuss1414 wrote:*   

> la rentrée approchant je me demande s'il ne serais pas temps de changer mon poussif athlon 2400+ et de le reconvertir en serveur.

 

Je trouve ça marrant qu'on trouve un processeur au top quand on l'achète, et que qq mois plus tard, il est "devenu lent" ^^ Alors qu'il avait de bonnes perfs, et il aura toujours les mêmes  :Razz: 

----------

## zeuss1414

400 euro y a moyen en Intel ou presque. 

Le Core 2 Duo E6300 est dans les 190 euro, et y a pas mal de CM dans les 100 euro. Ce qui laisse environ 100 euros pour le Go de ram. Je pense que c'est jouable  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *zeuss1414 wrote:*   

> 400 euro y a moyen en Intel ou presque. 
> 
> Le Core 2 Duo E6300 est dans les 190 euro, et y a pas mal de CM dans les 100 euro. Ce qui laisse environ 100 euros pour le Go de ram. Je pense que c'est jouable 

 

100 euros pour 1Go de ram... mais quelle ram?  important de pas prendre de la ram trop pourrie non plus

----------

## zeuss1414

Mémoire XMS2 TWINX DDR2-SDRAM, 2X 512 Mo, PC6400, TWIN2X1024A-6400, Corsair ==> 129 euros

C'est de la bonne ca non ?   :Cool:  lol

----------

## kwenspc

en effet  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

ne pas oublier le ventilo (+ fanmates) et l'alim...

----------

## zeuss1414

Ventillo il y en a un fournit avec il me semble, et pour l'alim j'en ai deja une bonne. Par contre fanmate c'est quoi ?

----------

## xaviermiller

un variateur de vitesse pour le ventilateur : c'est un peu "jacky", mais permet de réduire le bruit du système, un truc du genre  :Wink: 

----------

## zeuss1414

ah ok et au niveau de l'utilisation et de la compatibilite des core 2 duo et des 64 X2 sous gentoo ca donne quoi ?

----------

## kwenspc

ça donne que c'est full supported comme d'hab.  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

impeccable, tant en ~amd64 qu'en ~x86 : très fluide, j'arrive pas à saturer la machine même en lançant 2 emerge "-j5" en parallèle   :Razz: 

----------

## zeuss1414

whaou ca me donne encore plus envie. Comme ca je pourrai tester de faire tourner ma gentoo avec un Windows ou un OSX en vmware ca va le faire je pense. 

Par contre au nivo CM vous avez des suggestion ?

----------

## xaviermiller

en socket 939, j'ai une ASUS A8N VM CSM avec nVidia 6150 intégrée : pas chère et impeccable ; j'ai juste ajouté une carte réseau Realtek car le driver nForce de Windows désactive quelque chose (un firewall ?) qui fait qu'un reboot à chaud win->lin bloque le réseau.

----------

## zeuss1414

Dison que ce qu'il me fait peur c'est qu'une CM pour intel risque d'etre moins bien supporter sous linux qu'une a base de nForce.

----------

## xaviermiller

je ne pense pas, j'aurais tendance à dire le contraire (Intel mieux supporté que des drivers "reverse-engineeré")

----------

## zeuss1414

Ce qui aurai tendance a me faire pencher vers intel est en fait la puissance que montre les core 2 duo dans les bench. En effet il semblerait que le core 2 duo E6300 soit equivalent voir superieur a un 4400+ X2.

Du coup a perf egale l'archi intel devient presque le meilleur rapport qualite/prix.

----------

## xaviermiller

yep, aujourd'hui (1er septembre 2006, pour ceux qui lisent de vieux posts en 2034), Intel est préférable à AMD [un AMDien comme moi ajouterait "du moins, provisoirement"  :Laughing: ]

----------

## CryoGen

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> yep, aujourd'hui (1er septembre 2006, pour ceux qui lisent de vieux posts en 2034), Intel est préférable à AMD [un AMDien comme moi ajouterait "du moins, provisoirement" ]

 

 :Laughing: 

AMD vaincra   :Cool: 

----------

## El_Goretto

J'étais dans la même situation que toi, avec un 2600+, ya 2 semaines.

Je ne voulais pas changer la RAM, ni la carte video, en tout cas pas avant 6 mois et le nouveau DirectX.

Du coup, j'ai pris une carte mère "pour attendre confortablement", c'est a dire pas ridicule en perf du tout, mais qui fait tout ou presque (euh, DDR1/2, AGP/PCIe 4X, mais pas le café). Cf ma signature, et les tests sur Anandtech (là et là). La carte mère est à 55, les autres entre 180-250 sans compter le prix de la RAM et de la carte graphique. Pour moi, ca a été vite vu.

Concernant le support, je pourrais t'aider, j'avais penser faire un mini-guide pour le support de cette carte mère (contrairement aux idées reçues, il faut un peu de tuning noyau en plus d'activer SMP, pour avoir des perfs en dualcore optimales). Chez moi, tout est fonctionnel (son, IDE, lm_sensors, cpufreq, mais SATA pas testé [reedit: a dire vrai, j'ai pas de SATA sur la machine donc je ne sais pas si  les messages d'avertissement au boot sont bloquants avec un disque]), si ce n'est qu'il faut un noyau 2.6.18-mm2, et que le drivers ATI fglrx compile pas encore là dessus, mais c'est une question de semaines, et radeon est là en attendant.

Si t'es moins joueurs, ben ya la solution du X2 sur S939, pour garder RAM et CPU.

Sinon, faut tout changer, et pouquoi ne pas prendre un C2D alors, parce que le X2, c'est quand même un poil en dessous, hein...  :Very Happy:  (nuclear troll detected).

--

edit:

C2D E6600 à 350 (raah, oui, j'aurais pu attendre qu'il soit dispo en quantité et à 320, mais non  :Smile: ).

CM à 55 (BIOS flashé en boutique de la version 1.10 à la version 1.70)

Total: 405

----------

## Tanki

j'ai également un "vieil" AMD qui resiste bien aux emerge, mais il est temps pour moi de passer à autre chose et je me suis également posé cette question et ce qu'il est ressorti de tous les comparatifs, les tests et autres benchs trainant ça et là sur le net, les core 2 Duo enfoncent tout sur leur passage

mon futur PC va etre vraiment très très bien

je vais passer de :

AMD XP2000+

Abit KR7A

512 DDR

Geforce3

à

C2D E6600 2,4GHz

Asus P5W Deluxe

2Go DDR2

GF7600GT

Je pense que ce sera le jour le plus clair comparé à la nuit la plus noire, au moins  :Very Happy: 

par contre c'est ma boite qui paye, alors j'ai pas vraiment de budget, j'ai meme poussé le vice à m'acheter un boitier à 150 ¤, paske mer** quoi, faut pas déconner non plus

mais je pense que mon budget aurait été limité, j'aurais quand meme pris un C2D moins puissant et une carte mère plus dans le style transition pour, pourquoi pas, attendre DX10, les quad-core et se prendre une machine pour 10 ans d'ici un a deux ans

après suivant l'age de ta machine, tu peux décider, si tu peux allonger ton budget que le nombre de nouvelles technologies entre les deux machines, la vieille et la neuve ne justifierais pas un bon gros investissement histoire d'etre tranquille pendant un bon moment...

c'est a chacun de voir...

----------

## zeuss1414

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Du coup, j'ai pris une carte mère "pour attendre confortablement" 

 

Tu pourrait me dire ce que tu a comme CM ?

----------

## mornik

Perso je suis passé au x2 4400 (amd donc). Au début je voulais migrer progressivement ma machine.

J'ai alors opté pour un Asrock Dual Sata2 (1AGP et 1 PCiE).

Tout est supporté nativement sous linux (pour le son il faut utiliser le driver intel INTEL8X0)

Par contre le raid 0 sur le sata n'est PAS supporté   :Evil or Very Mad:   Pire Asrock fournis un module binaire pour quelques distrib (Suse 9.3 et Fedora 3 et 4).

Donc si tu veux utiliser du raid sata je te la déconseille. Pour le reste c'est ok.

Pour info, selon certains site les perfs des cartes AGP sur cette CM sont très en retrait. J'ai pas eu l'occasion de tester car dans la semaine j'ai trouvé une carte graphique PCiE dans mes prix (encore en occasion   :Cool:   )

A+

----------

## nykos

sinon t'achète les 2 et tu testes... tu gardes le meilleur et tu me donnes l'autre !

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## xr31Daisy

 *Tanki wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mon futur PC va etre vraiment très très bien
> 
> C2D E6600 2,4GHz
> ...

 

Je te confirme, j'ai pris ça, et c'est pas mal du tout ! ( bon d'accord, j'ai mis une 7900GT )

Etape suivante, quand je me serais habitué à la vitesse: monter la fréquence !

Par contre, tu me diras ce que tu prends comme noyau, j'ai toujours un ou deux trucs bizarres avec le driver du chip réseau.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *zeuss1414 wrote:*   

>  *El_Goretto wrote:*   
> 
> Du coup, j'ai pris une carte mère "pour attendre confortablement"  
> 
> Tu pourrait me dire ce que tu a comme CM ?

 

Une Asrock 775Dual-VSTA, comme dans ma signature  :Wink: 

----------

## Tanki

 *xr31Daisy wrote:*   

>  *Tanki wrote:*   
> 
> mon futur PC va etre vraiment très très bien
> 
> C2D E6600 2,4GHz
> ...

 

si j'ai pris la 7600GT c'est parce qu'elle était dispoible en fanless

et que j'ai besoin de silence, c'est dans cette optique que j'ai choisi le boitier P180 d'antec

pour le kernel je ne peux te dire encore vu que je ne reçois la machine que mardi

au pire si le module de la carte reseau est bizarre je mettrais une de mes 3Com cyclone pour attendre un bon driver

wait & see  :Smile: 

----------

## fabienZ

Pour en revenir au sujet de départ, je penscherais plutot du coté d'un Athlon 64, qui posséde un bien meilleur rapport performance/prix.

Bien entendu, cela dépend en fait du budget pour le processeur, je n'ai pas comparé avec tous les modéles.

Partons du principe que mon budget est d'a peu prés 250 pour le processeur.

Pour ce prix, j'ai donc soit :

a) Intel Core Duo T2400 http://materiel.net/details_BX80539T2400.html

b) AMD Athlon 64 X2 4600+ http://materiel.net/details_ADA4600CUBOX.html

Maintenant comparons ces 2 processeurs et uniquement ceux là : http://www.hardware.fr/articles/623-12/intel-core-2-duo-dossier.html

Et là on constate qu'a ce budget, l'Intel se fait littéralement exploser, et de trés loin.

Donc c'est vraiment au cas par cas qu'il faut voir, et ne pas se laisser entuber par le marketing d'Intel qui consiste à fournir un trés haut de gamme ultra performant par rapport à la concurence.

PS: Surement que materiel.net ne posséde pas les prix les plus bas, mais je pense que ça reste représentatif quand même

EDIT :

haem, je viens de me rendre compte que je n'ai pas comparé un core 2 duo mais un core duo ....   :Embarassed: 

En fait, pour le prix d'un "Intel Core Duo T2400" on peut avoir un "Intel Core 2 Duo E6400" qui est beaucoup plus performant et éclate le "AMD Athlon 64 X2 4600+" ...

Donc, bon pardon aux familles tout ça   :Arrow: 

----------

## Yoko12

 *Tanki wrote:*   

>  j'ai choisi le boitier P180 d'antec

 

Il coute combien je connais ce boitier mais pas le prix.  :Smile: 

----------

## Tanki

 *Yoko12 wrote:*   

>  *Tanki wrote:*    j'ai choisi le boitier P180 d'antec 
> 
> Il coute combien je connais ce boitier mais pas le prix. 

 

voila : http://www.prixdunet.com/details/Antec_P180/

----------

## zeuss1414

Bon alors quelque news : 

Pour le moment j'ai deja trouver mon boitier et mon proc. J'ai donc choisit : 

Intel Core 2 Duo E6300

Antec P150

Il ne me reste plus qu'a trouver la ram et la CM donc si vous avez des propositions je suis prenneur. 

Sinon j'ai choisit le proc intel car je pense qu'il est le meilleur rapport prix/puissance/consomation(donc prix) pour le moment  :Wink:  et pour le boitier j'ai choisit le antec P150 car il est a peine plus chere que le P180, mais il est vendu avec une super alim, les disque sous suspendu ...

----------

## zuluxxx

J'ai fait le meme choix E6300 car c'était mieux que les AMD X2 en ce moment à prix égal meilleures perfs dans la majorité des tests sur internet (tous)

Pour la carte mère à 150 euros j'avais le choix entre une gigabyte P965 DS3 et ASUS P5B non deluxe (tu as les versions deluxe de la P5B ou gigabyte DQ6 qui sont dans les 200 mais ca ne rajouyte pas grand chose si ce n'est des ports)

Je choisis la gigabyte car elle est très bien considérée sur internet. Résultat un peu mitigé le son ne marche pas ou par intermittence (je suis sur et certain que c'est défectueux au niveau du hard) résultat pour ne pas perdre mon PC un mois à renvoyer j'ai mis une terraon 5.1 en PCI et ca marche bien.

Par ailleurs le controlleur Jmicron est un peu reloud tu as du mal à chopper le lecteur CD mais les patchs sont en cours, il y a dejà des solutions sur le 2.6.18-mm2, cependant ce controleur est présent sur à peu près toutes les CM core2Duo je pense donc pas torp le choix.

La gigabyte passait pour être très robuste et excellente pour l'OC je n'ai pas encore essayé ça.

Elle est assez capricieuse en RAM et n'accepterait ni OCZ ni GSKIll 

j'ai de la Corsair DDR2 5400 1GO (89 euros) elle déchire je la conseille.

Voila perso je conseillerai cette CM sobre et puissante si je vois qu'elle est en effet robuste mais je ne peux pas répondre aussi tôt. Seul pbem de son soit j'ai pas eu de chance, soit essaye la ASUS P5B. (ca dépend aussi si tu comptes OC)

----------

## zeuss1414

Bon alors au final voila sur quoi moi choix risque de s'arréter : 

Boitier : Antec P150

Proc :Intel Core 2 Duo E 6300

Carte mère : Asus P5NSLI

Ram : G. Skill Extreme 2 2x512 PC540

Et peu être encore une Carte graphique je ne sais pas. 

Par contre ce qui m'intérésserait bien serait de connaitre les avis des utilisateurs (s'il y en a) de ces pièce sous linux.

----------

## kwenspc

 *zeuss1414 wrote:*   

> Bon alors au final voila sur quoi moi choix risque de s'arréter : 
> 
> Boitier : Antec P150
> 
> Proc :Intel Core 2 Duo E 6300
> ...

 

à ta place j'essairait de prendre du chip intel. Ils sont toujours trés bien supportés niveau contrôleur SATA/IDE etc...(couches ICH7 etc...)

Le nforce pour cpu intel est assez récent et je doute qu'il soit encore super au point, surtout question support sous linux.

Qui plus est il a été developpé pour vendre la fameuse technologie "SLI"...là encore je ne pense pas que tu en ais besoin. Réfléchis bien encore à ton choix pour une CM donc, perso je sais que j'éviterais de prendre du nforce sous intel (les chip intel étant tout de même trés bons)

----------

## zeuss1414

Je suis d'accord avec toi, mais cette carte a deux avantages pour moi. Dans un premier temps temps c'est une des seules qui a deux controleur IDEe et comme je n'ai pas de disque SATA c'est bien pratique. D'autre part j'ai regarder quelque test, et elle semble est au point au niveau perfs, mais bon ils sont realises sous windows. 

Et puis pour finir, son prix est encore abordable, mais je vais quand meme essayer d'avoir des retours d'utilisateur sous linux.

Dans tous les cas, si vous avez d'autres proposition pourquoi pas  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

ça ce n'est pas un problème le coup des contrôleurs IDE car les adaptateures IDE/SATA ou SATA/IDE ça existe et ça coûte presque rien, surtout que parfois ils en livre directe,ent avec la CM.

----------

## zuluxxx

Tu comptes te servir du SLI pasque bon avec le prix de deux cartes graphiques tu peux t'acheter celle de l'année d'après qui te démonte tes deux   :Very Happy: 

----------

## zeuss1414

En fait en ce qui concerne le sli je ne sais pas encore. Mais comme je me dis que les cartes qui m'interesse sont dans les 120 euros, d'ici noel ou plus tard elle devrait ne couter plus grand chose. Donc en rajouter un deuxieme pourrait le faire. 

Les carte qui m'interesses sont : 

7300 GT 512 Mo 

7600 GS 256 Mo 

A noter qu'elles ont toutes les deux un systeme de refroidissement passif  :Wink: 

----------

## zeuss1414

Bon alors pour l'instant j'ai toujours rien acheter car il semblerait que materiel.net recontre quelque problème pour avoir la carte mère qui m'interresse. 

Par contre pour la carte graphique, je me demande toujour la quelle est la plus interressente. 

La 7600GS semble être plus performante, mais elle n'a "que" 256Mo de ram alors que la 7300GT aurais 512Mo. 

Pensez vous que cette différence pourrait rentre la 7300 plus interresente que la 7600 ?

----------

## xaviermiller

va voir chez LDLC s'ils en ont de stock  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *zeuss1414 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La 7600GS semble être plus performante, mais elle n'a "que" 256Mo de ram alors que la 7300GT aurais 512Mo. 
> 
> 

 

Dis moi t'es un hard-core gamer, un graphiste qui a besoin de carte graphiques de ouf pour son travail (en 2d ou 3d) ? (je ne suis pas ironique, je précise)

Nan parce que 256Mo pour l'utilisation normale d'une machine (jeux ou autre) c'est TRÉS largement suffisant!

Surtout si tu utilise le SLI ensuite etc... (SLI qui lui aussi ne sert on va dire "à rien" pour une utilisation normale de la bécane. Ah si si ce n'est ptet le fait de pouvoir avoir 4 écrans ^^ là ça peut être cool)

Enfin c'est toi qui vois mais poses toi la question de l'utilité d'avoir une machine hyper puissante en 3d/vidéo si tu n'utilises que 10% de ses capacités. Tu pourrais investir plus à côté par exemple dans les disques durs ou autre, que sais-je encore  :Smile: 

Et je le redis, les chip nforce pour intel je suis quasi sûr que ce n'est pas le meilleur choix (c'ets tout nouveau, pas assez de retour d'experience, surtout sous linux etc...). Et du coup une carte mère un poil plus cher mais en intel serait sans doute mieux.

----------

## zeuss1414

Ben je le repette, il me faut une carte mere avec 2 controleur IDE donc c'est pour ca que j'avais choisit la asus. Le sli a la limite je m'en fou lol .

Et au niveau de l'utilisation je ne suis pas un harscore gamer loins de là, et en meme temps sous linux c'est pas évident.

Sinon vous conseilleriez quoi comme carte graphique du coup ?

Au depart, j'etait parti pour prendre une carte graphique pourri (genre a 50euros) mais ca m'embetait quand meme d'avoir une machine un peu bancale. 

Pour le moment je pense que l'utilisation principale que je vais faire du PC (a part la bureautique, web, dev ...) sera du VMWARE pour utiliser windows depuis linux.  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

A priori, une Geforce 4 devrait suffire  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

Je le répète le coup du contrôleur ide unique n'est en rien un problème.

As tu pensés à la solution adaptateur IDE/SATA voir même carrément à un contrôleur UDMA-IDE en plus sur port PCI? 

ça ne coûte franchement pas grand chose et on en trouve de trés bon, qui fonctionne sous Linux.

À toi de choisir: sois la sureté avec des chips éprouvés et bien compatible, soit le risque de te retrouver avec un chip idoine (nforce...) à moitié pris en compte sous linux, n'offrant qu'une compatibilité limité etc...  (et surtout offrant des fonctionalités sans interêt genre SLI... ^^)

----------

## zeuss1414

Encore une question en route, (et pas un TROLL) plutôt Nvidia ou Ati ? 

Avant j'etais plutot AMD/Nvidia et maintenant je vais prendre Intel, donc pourquoi pas ATI. Surtout que depuis le passage a Xorg 7 et les changement sur les Driver Nvidia, est ce que c'est toujours aussi bien de prendre nvidia sous linux ?

Note : Je suis en train de voir pour une autre CM mais c'est pas evident.

----------

## kwenspc

Et bien Ati a fais de gros efforts, et leur réactivité au niveau des drivers est avéré (ils ont été les premiers à tourner sous Xorg 7.1). Support 3D ça va largement aussi pour utilisation "normale". D'après ce que tu as dit cela devrait largement suffire. Ils supportent le Xinerama et tout. Enfin perso je n'ai pas eu à m'en plaindre: ça tourne trés bien sur ma Radeon 9800 pro. 

D'autres font tourner XGL, la transparence etc... sans problème non plus.

Et puis on est là pour t'aider (voir ma signature ^^)

Bon grosso modo il reste tout de même plus de petits défauts du côté d'Ati (mais ça n'empèche en rien les fonctions principales de la carte et c'ets vraiment du détail) que chez Nvidia mais plus ça va et plus les frontière se rapprochent.

[edit] j'ai regardé aussi pour une autre CM et en effet c'est pas la joie  :Confused: , El Goretto a l'air de dire que l'AsRock est trés bien pour le prix, du coup un bon controleur IDE en carte fille par dessus et rukez! [\edit]

[edit2] J'avais pas vu, sa carte fonctionne sur du chipset via. Sans doute moin "performant" qu'intel mais tout aussi compatible généralement (je veux dire sous linux) [/edit2

----------

## zeuss1414

Ben comme tu le dis pour trouver une carte mere c'est pas la joie. Au debut aussi je pensait prendre une asrock mais certain test m'en ont disuader. De toute facon rien que de me dire que je vais acheter une carte maintenant et la changer dans quelque temps ca m'embete car je ne ferrais plus rien avec. Je prefere prendre une bonne carte et la garder. 

En tous les cas en ce moment pour trouver des CM et de la RAM c'est pas la joie.

----------

## xaviermiller

A quand du hardware "100% Compatible Open Source" (quitte à quitte le monde du PC traditionnel) ? Un rêve  :Very Happy: 

----------

## zuluxxx

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> A quand du hardware "100% Compatible Open Source" (quitte à quitte le monde du PC traditionnel) ? Un rêve 

 

Je pense que des drivers binaires gratuits et bien faits sont toutefois mieux que rien.

Ce qui est bien (entre autre) dans les drivers open source c'est que tu peux le fouttre dans des live CD et que ca te détecte tout à l'installation par rapport à sous windows installer tous les drivers a mano depuis CD ou internet et tu n'as pas accés au code source.

Cela dit ca reste mieux que rien du tout...

Donc pour ma part si Nvidia estime que release son driver en open-source serait plus dommegeable que le gain en retour/contribution communauté je trouve ca quand même mieux que de ne rien avoir du tout (comme ATI à l'époque qui a pris bien son temps pour release son driver proprio linux)

----------

## El_Goretto

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Et bien Ati a fais de gros efforts, et leur réactivité au niveau des drivers est avéré (ils ont été les premiers à tourner sous Xorg 7.1).

 

+1: Je suis linux à 100%, sauf pour jouer. Mais je tiens à mon dual screen accéléré 3D. Si je devais en prendre une carte maintenant: une X1900GT. Une dans 2 mois: pitetre la X1950pro. Mais comme pour moi c'est dans 6 mois minimum (DirectX 10 oblige), ben nvidia ou ATI, on verra.

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> [edit] j'ai regardé aussi pour une autre CM et en effet c'est pas la joie , El Goretto a l'air de dire que l'AsRock est trés bien pour le prix, du coup un bon controleur IDE en carte fille par dessus et rukez! [\edit]
> 
> [edit2] J'avais pas vu, sa carte fonctionne sur du chipset via. Sans doute moin "performant" qu'intel mais tout aussi compatible généralement (je veux dire sous linux) [/edit2

 

Ya déjà 4 ports IDE, sur ma CM, c'est ce qu'il a l'air de vouloir.

Pour les perfs, clairement je pense que c'est côté contrôleurs de disques qu'il est possible de mieux faire sous linux (côté IDE, parce que SATA, j'utilise pas). Pour le reste, suffit de regarder les perfs des jeux (sous dodows, hein) pour se convaincre que c'est un poil juste en dessous. Mais que c'est 3 à 4 fois moins cher. Bah oui  :Smile: .

edit:

pis avec les 150 d'économisés sur la CM, hop, un E6600, héhé. Enfin, c'est vous qui voyez... Chez moi la CM dégagera en même temps que la carte graphique  :Wink: . Pis j'avais pas de matos de "spare" en Intel, ça fait pas de mal.

----------

## zeuss1414

Bon finalement voici la config que j'ai commander hier : 

- C2D E6300

- Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3

- 2x512 Mo DDR2 XMS2 Corsair

- Asus Extreme N7600 GS Silent /HTD 256Mo

- Maxtor DiamondMax 10 - 320Go Serial ATA II 16Mo

- Boitier Antec P150

----------

## kwenspc

woofff et bien, en voilà une belle config   :Cool: 

Tu nous tiens au courant, je suis bien interessé par ce type de config et avoir ton retour d'expèrience là dessus serait bien sympa pour ce faire un avis. (perso la même config mais en p180 noir, et ptet cpu un poil au dessus, nickel)

----------

## zeuss1414

Je vais commencé à regarder si je trouve quelque info sur le net pour l'install sur C2D et je vous tiendrai au courant de l'avancement. Mais bon pour le moment j'ai toujours pas recu le matos   :Sad: 

----------

## zeuss1414

Par contre si quelqu'un a deja installer gentoo sur un C2D ca serait bien qu'il me donne quand meme quelque information du genre : ghost, cflags ... 

Ou encore Type d'install, c'est a dire plutot standard ou hardcore (reiser 4 ...)

Edit : Par hardcore je pensais par exemple a ça

----------

## El_Goretto

 *zeuss1414 wrote:*   

> Par contre si quelqu'un a deja installer gentoo sur un C2D ca serait bien qu'il me donne quand meme quelque information du genre : ghost, cflags ... 
> 
> Ou encore Type d'install, c'est a dire plutot standard ou hardcore (reiser 4 ...)
> 
> Edit : Par hardcore je pensais par exemple a ça

 

Euh, désolé, je ne vois pas ce que cette "install" a de hardcore. Je veux dire, un patchset pour kernel soit disant qui tue, je crois qu'on en a tous essayé au moins un dans la vie de sa gentoo (euh, bon, ok, parfois plusieurs, et même plus si affinités  :Smile: ), et le prelink, baah. Tout le reste (hdparm tout ça), franchement, c'est comme de faire son noyau à la main, on l'a quasiment tous fait. On pourrait faire un sondage pour voir qui y a touché (je crois même que j'en avais lancé un à une époque...[edit: bingo])

Bref, ça me semble surfait cette "install", détrompez moi  :Smile: 

Pour les flags, j'avais posté >> çà <<.

Ensuite, pour une install tendance kéké ou plus tanquille, moi j'ai donné avec le ftree-vectorize, hein, ben on reverra çà dans quelques mois avec le hash-truc, en ce qui me concerne...  :Smile: 

--

edit: autre truc que tu verras surement après, mais trop d'interactivité tue l'interactivité... Pas mal de paramètres style kéké-tuner-de-noyau ne conviennent pas du tout à un dual core (le mode de préemption et le timer interrupt par exemple). Enfin c'est ce que j'ai constaté, et plusieurs posts anglophones ici m'ont conforté dans cette idée.

----------

## zeuss1414

En  fait je pensait a une install que j'avais essayer de faire lors de la derniere reinstall de ma gentoo mais j'ai pas retrouver le post. 

Si je suis bien ce que tu dis, il semblerait que pour une install sur un dual core il est preferable de suivre faire une install standard sans se prendre la tete, c'est ca ?

----------

## El_Goretto

Benb euh oui, qu'est-ce qu'elle aurait de spécial, à part des flags du genre "thread & co", et le SMP dans le noyau? Nada.

C'est une gentoo comme les autres, c'est quoi cette descrimination?  :Smile:  bon, ok, on poutre n'importe quelle gentoo au jeu de l'emerge -e world, mais c'est pas une raison  :Razz: 

----------

## zeuss1414

Bon ben j'ai recu mon matos, et ... windows s'installe nikel .  :Rolling Eyes: 

Bon plus sérieusement, impossible de booter n'importe quel CD pour installer linux (knoppix, minal live CD 2006.0, 2006.1).

Dans ces dernière version, j'ai comme ereur le message suivant : No bootable medium found ! 

Si vous avez des idees ca seait nikel

Merci d'avance.

----------

## nemo13

 *zeuss1414 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bon plus sérieusement, impossible de booter n'importe quel CD pour installer linux (knoppix, minal live CD 2006.0, 2006.1).: No bootable medium found ! 
> 
> Si vous avez des idees ca seait nikel
> ...

 

Bonsoir,

A tout zazar, j'ai eu le même message sur le portable de ma fille (acer 9410 ).

A priori c'est le chipset ich7 qui me foutait la grouille.

j'ai du me rabattre sur une Ubuntu , en provisoire ,

( ce n'est pas un appel au troll , juste que je ne maitrise pas du tout ubuntu et que j'aurais 

préféré lui mettre une gentoo   :Confused:   )

donc essaye une ubuntu puis si cela marche fait l'install de la gentoo à partir de l'ubuntu.

En espèrant pour toi.

cordialement :jlp

----------

## Tom_

Allez voir dans "unsupported software" il y a des livecd avec des noyaux très récents qui supportent ce genre de plateforme.  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Euh, moi j'ai joué le gars malin, et j'ai préparé et installé un noyau que je savais compatible avec ma carte mère avant de changer le matos  :Razz: 

----------

## zeuss1414

oui mais la mon ancienne machine tourne toujours. Il faut voir ca comme l'installation d'une nouvelle machine.

----------

## El_Goretto

Ok.

Sinon, j'ai été épaté de voir que chez moi le dernier SysrescueCD (de mémoire, 0.2.19ketchose) bootait sans problème sur ma carte mère exotique. Pitêtre que...

----------

## zeuss1414

Bon ben j'ai essayer les CD qui pernne en charge le controleur IDE "louche" de ma CM mais ca donne rien  :Sad: 

Si vous avez d'autre idee n'hesité pas.

----------

## idodesuke

je devais me commander une nouvelle machine en juin je l'ai pas fait j'étais partie sur de l'amd la j'avoue que j'hésite entre core 2 duo et amd mais franchement si c pour galérer comme ca je vais rester sur l'AMD moi en tout cas j'attend plus j'en ai besoin...

----------

## zeuss1414

Bon j'ai reussit a booter mais avec un CD 32 bit ( voir ici) mais ce que je me demande c'est si après je peux quand même passer en 64 bit ?

----------

## Dumble

 *zeuss1414 wrote:*   

> Bon j'ai reussit a booter mais avec un CD 32 bit ( voir ici) mais ce que je me demande c'est si aprï¿½s je peux quand mï¿½me passer en 64 bit ?

 

Tu ne peux pas passer du 32 vers du 64 bits sans rÃ©installer.

----------

## zeuss1414

Et compiler en 64 en partant d'un CD i686 ca peux se faire ?

----------

## zeuss1414

Pour info : Compilation de glibc 32 bit en environ 25min   :Shocked: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Dumble wrote:*   

>  *zeuss1414 wrote:*   Bon j'ai reussit a booter mais avec un CD 32 bit ( voir ici) mais ce que je me demande c'est si aprï¿½s je peux quand mï¿½me passer en 64 bit ? 
> 
> Tu ne peux pas passer du 32 vers du 64 bits sans rÃ©installer.

 

Même en rebootant un kernel via kexec ?

----------

## Tanki

j'ai depuis peu installé gentoo sur la machine dans la signature

et, je ne sais pas si c'est moi ou quoi, mais j'ai l'impression que amd64 apporte plus de problèmes qu'elle n'apporte de solutions

je me tate à repasser en x86, en me disant que, de toutes façons, le 64 bits n'a pas l'air de casser trois pattes à un canard

donc, question subsidiaire :

peut on reinstaller le systeme from scratch de amd64 à x86 juste en changeant trois conneries dans le make.conf, ou alors est il nécessaire de tout reinstaller à partir du zero, pas que ça me gonfle (le temps de compil etant fortement reduit depuis le changement de proco) mais surtout pour que ce soit le plus "propre" possible

wai aussi je veux du flash pour jouer au jeux stupides et du mplayer dans mon firefox

après tout si je suis passé sous linux ce n'est pas par intégrisme pur, c'est surtout pour des questions pratiques

stabilité notemment...

brefle

quid de tout ça 

PS sorry pour le squat de post, mais bon, apparement, les sujets se rejoignent alors autant tout regrouper

si ça gène je créé mon propre topic, y'a pas de soucis  :Wink: 

----------

## zeuss1414

T'a raison de poster ici ca peu aider tout le monde je pense. 

Par contre pour l'installe en 64bit tu a aussi utiliser du reiserfs 4 ? car moi je galère la pour trouver un livecd qui supporterait les deux

----------

## antoine_

Pour ton problème de boot pour lancer l'installation, est-ce que tu as essayé d'activer ou désactiver certaines options au lancement du liveCD ? J4ai un problème similaire avec mon portable, j'avais dû faire ce genre de chose. Il me semble que j'avais dû activé le scsi (pour les disques sata), désactier l'acp (noacpi, des fois que ça bug on sait jamais) et activer le firewire (dofirewire mon lecteur de CD est en firewire).

----------

## Tanki

 *zeuss1414 wrote:*   

> T'a raison de poster ici ca peu aider tout le monde je pense. 
> 
> Par contre pour l'installe en 64bit tu a aussi utiliser du reiserfs 4 ? car moi je galère la pour trouver un livecd qui supporterait les deux

 

nan je suis resté classique et je me suis cantonné au reiser 3

je n'ai pas besoin du 4

de plus patcher un kernel, ça me saoule

donc je me cantonne au gentoo-sources et c'est tout

de toutes façon je sens que très vite je vais repasser x86 je veux compiler mplayer comme je l'entends

et je veux du flash dans mon firefox meme si sapusaipalibre  :Very Happy: 

----------

## El_Goretto

[OFF]

 *Tanki wrote:*   

> et je veux du flash dans mon firefox meme si sapusaipalibre 

 

[/OFF]

Compte pas trop la dessus... La version linux actuelle est tellement à la bourre que ya quasiment plus rien de lisible.

----------

## Tanki

<off>

c'est juste pour profiter un peu de you tube et google videos paske y'en a des marrantes

et quand à la version, je prends mon mal en patience

parce que je sais que si je veut *vraiment* voir une anim en flash qui requiert le plugin dans sa version 9, que ma vie en dépend toussa toussa, je lance mon portable avec le windows dessus mais pfff, c'est "pas pareil"

 :Very Happy: 

</off>

----------

## Link31

 *Tanki wrote:*   

> c'est juste pour profiter un peu de you tube et google videos paske y'en a des marrantes 

 

Tape ceci dans la barre d'URL depuis la page de Youtube/Google (ou mets-les en favoris et ouvre-les quand tu es sur la page) :

Youtube :

```
javascript:if(window.location.hostname.match(/youtube\./i)!=null){scriptmedia=document.getElementsByTagName('script');var found=false;for(i=0;i<scriptmedia.length;++i){source=scriptmedia[i].text.match(/video_id=\S+&.+&t=.+&f/i);if(source!=null) {found=true;window.location.href=String(source).replace(/(video_id=\S+)&.+(&t=.+)&f/i,'http:\/\/www.youtube.com\/get_video?$1$2');break;}} if(!found){alert('No Flash video file has been found.')}}else{alert('This does not appear to be a YouTube website.')};
```

Google Videos :

```
javascript:if(window.location.hostname.match(/google\./i)!=null){var embmedia=document.getElementsByTagName('embed');var found=false;for(i=0;i<embmedia.length;++i){var source=unescape(embmedia[i].getAttribute('src'));found=true;window.location.href=source.substr(source.indexOf('videoUrl=')+9);}if(!found){alert('No video file has been found.')}}else{alert('This does not appear to be a Google website.')};
```

Puis il suffit d'ouvrir le fichier .flv téléchargé avec MPlayer.

Vive le 64 bit !

edit : retours à la ligne

----------

## zeuss1414

Bon ben au final, pour lancer la plus part des live cd il faut utiliser l'option all-generic-ide.

J'ai lancer un lice CD gentoo que je connaissait pas qui s'appelle sabayon, c'est pas mal, essayer le ... Je l'ai même installer sur le disque pour tester.

Le problème que j'ai c'est qu'a cause de cette option mon disque dur sata n'est plus sda mais hda et j'ai l'impression que c'est lent. 

```
# hdparm -i /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Model=Maxtor 6V320F0, FwRev=VA111900, SerialNo=V60KL5CG

 Config={ Fixed }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=16384kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=268435455

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2

 AdvancedPM=yes: unknown setting WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-7 T13 1532D revision 0:  ATA/ATAPI-1 ATA/ATAPI-2 ATA/ATAPI-3 ATA/ATAPI-4 ATA/ATAPI-5 ATA/ATAPI-6 ATA/ATAPI-7

 * signifies the current active mode

```

Voici quelque test : 

```

# hdparm -T /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   4572 MB in  2.00 seconds = 2285.91 MB/sec

# hdparm -t /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing buffered disk reads:   12 MB in  3.07 seconds =   3.91 MB/sec

```

----------

## zeuss1414

Bon ben après plusieur sous ou je fais des essaies pour installer gentoo sur mon C2D.

Voici quelque une de mes constatation : 

- Il est très difficile de booter avec liveCD. Deux choix sont possibles : 

 :Arrow:  Utiliser l'option all-generic-ide mais dans ce cas le système est lent et donc les disque sont reconnu en hda au lieu sda.  :Confused: 

 :Arrow:  Utiliser un liveCD non officiel mais dans ce cas, pas de 64bit donc c'est pas top   :Confused: 

- J'ai lancé l'installation en 32bit et j'ai pas mal de problème au boot, et plus tard un kernel panic. 

Enfin bref pour le moment c'est la galère   :Confused: 

----------

## galerkin

@zeuss1414

as tu essayé le livecd de ubuntu 64 bits 6.06LTS ?

----------

## zeuss1414

Je vais tester ca demain

----------

## El_Goretto

Euh, j'avoue que tu m'as complètement perdu là...

Entre le LiveCD, le 32/64 bits et le driver IDE, houlààààà...   :Laughing: 

Dis moi si je me trompe, hein, et où tu coinces:

1- trouver un CD qui boote avec un linux dessus, peut importe quelle version 32/64 ou trucmuche, il doit booter et gérer le net et tes disques, le reste, on s'en cogne.

2- télécharger les stages gentoo et portage (là, on fait le choix 32/64 bits)

3- paramétrer le futur OS gentoo

4- chrooter et installer gentoo, en choisissant un kernel avec le support spécifique à ton matériel, sachant que ton chipset IDE est ... quoi? Du Jmicron? Parce que le 956 ne gère pas l'IDE. Pour le SATA (tu as que çà on dirait), par contre c'est le ICH8. La grande question à ce poser, c'est à partir de quelle version de kernel le support est intégré à la libata du noyau. (Moi perso, c'était une 2.6.18-mm2 minimum, d'après un autre utilisateur qui avait ma CM aussi).

5- le reboot fatidique.

Si tu as un kernel panic à l'étape 5, c'est uniquement dû à une mauvaise configuration du noyau (pas forcément un ratage, mais peut être absence de support tout bêtement).

--

edit:

Pour le 64 bits et tes cflags, achtung: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#Intel_Core_2_Solo.2FDuo_.28Allendale.2C_Conroe.2C_Merom.29.

----------

## zeuss1414

Attend du coup y a peut être un truc que j'ai pas suivit   :Laughing: 

Il me semble que pour créer un système 64bit, il faut booter sur un liveCD 64bit. En bootant sur un liveCD 32, même si je télécharge un stage3-amd64, je ne pourrai rien compiler, c'est bien ca ? 

Du coup mon plus gros problème pour le moment est de trouver un CD qui boot en 64bit sans utiliser l'option "all-generic-ide".

Comme je ne trouvais pas se genre de CD je me suis lancer dans l'installation en 32bit, et c'est la que j'ai un pb à l'étape 5, il me fait le même message que lorsque que l'on a pas mis le FS de / en dur dans le noyau. Mais bon, j'ai eu l'erreur hier et j'ai pas trop eu le temps de m'y pencher.

Disons que si je trouve un liveCD 64 et que mon noyau en 32bit marche j'aurais déjà la une bonne config pour le noyau et la reinstallation en 64 sera vite faite. Je préfèrerait trouver un CD assez vite car quand j'aurai tout installé et que les cours recomenceront j'aurai pas trop envie de tout recommencer.

Sinon les flag que j'ai mis sont ceux de wiki gentoo, à savoir : 

 :Arrow:  Pour le 32 bit :

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -msse3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

 :Arrow:  Pour le 64 bit : 

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

----------

## zeuss1414

Bon ben ca y est j'ai un système qui boot mais en 32bit  :Sad:  donc si vous connaissez un CD 64 bit qui pourrait marcher n'hesiter pas à le faire savoir.

----------

## Mickael

Comme te l'as dit l'ancien, si tu peux avoir le net maintenant, tu te contrefoues d'être sur un liveCD 32 ou 64.

----------

## zeuss1414

je vois pas trop ou tu veux en venir ? car meme si j'utilise cette gentoo pour en installer une autre en utilisant un stage 3 pour amd 64, le noyau est en 32bit de ma gentoo actuelle est en 32 bit donc impossible de compiler du 64   :Sad: 

Ou alors y a un truc que j'ai pas compris

----------

## PabOu

 *zeuss1414 wrote:*   

> je vois pas trop ou tu veux en venir ? car meme si j'utilise cette gentoo pour en installer une autre en utilisant un stage 3 pour amd 64, le noyau est en 32bit de ma gentoo actuelle est en 32 bit donc impossible de compiler du 64  :( 
> 
> Ou alors y a un truc que j'ai pas compris

 

le noyau j'en sais rien, mais pour compiler, pas de soucis.. ce sont pas les fichiers de ta gentoo (ou du livecd) 32 bits, mais les fichiers du stage 64bits qui seront utilisés (dans le chroot)... Reste à voir si le kernel accepte de faire tourner ces binaires...

----------

## nemo13

 *zeuss1414 wrote:*   

> je vois pas trop ou tu veux en venir ? car meme si j'utilise cette gentoo pour en installer une autre en utilisant un stage 3 pour amd 64, le noyau est en 32bit de ma gentoo actuelle est en 32 bit donc impossible de compiler du 64  
> 
> Ou alors y a un truc que j'ai pas compris

 

Bonsoir,

je suis d'une fiabilité toute relative  :Confused: 

mais bien que je l'ai jamais fait , il est possible avec gentoo de faire de la compilation pour une architecture différente de celle que tu es actuellement ; donc vas faire un tour dans les doc gentoo

( attention j'ai pas dit RTFM ) ton cas n'est pas du tout désespéré bien au contraire puisque :

tu es sur ta machine

avec le net qui marche

Courage.

A+:jlp

edit pour lien  :Wink: 

j'étais un poil à la bourre ailleurs,

le lien qui va bien

----------

## zeuss1414

Bon alors j'ai un système 32 bit qui marche mais j'aimerais quand même être en 64. 

J'ai trouver un lecteur CD usb mais pour l'instant je n'arrive pas faire detecter mes disque sata, ca me soule !!!!

----------

## El_Goretto

En fait, la question est: peut on faire tourner des programmes 64 bits (donc un chroot 64 bits avec une gentoo en devenir) quand le système hôte est 32 bits.

Euh, je ne sais pas, donc je laisserai quelqu'un de calé répondre. 

Ceci dit, çà se tente, non? On est sous gentoo que diable!  :Smile: 

(sachant que l'inverse se fait, avoir un chroot 32 bits sous un système 64 bits, alors?)

----------

## zeuss1414

 *Quote:*   

> Euh, je ne sais pas, donc je laisserai quelqu'un de calé répondre. 

 

Justement j'ai demander a un pote qui est callé et m'a dis que ca se faisait pas et il me semble que c'est ce que j'avais tenter tout au debut et que ca n'avais pas marcher, mais bon j'ai fait telement d'essaie que j'en suis plus sur.

De toute facon je vais garder un système 32 bit car de toute facon il semblerait que pour une utilisation comme pc de bureau le 64bit n'apporte que peut de performance supplémentaire. 

Donc pour le moment je vais tourner en 32 bit et je pense que d'ici quelques mois les noyaux prendront mieu en compte les C2D et ce qu'il en suit et peut que la je passerai en 64bit.

En tout cas, merci à tous pour votre aide et/ou vos conseils et malgrés tout n'hésité pas à passer aux C2D car franchement les compilations décoiffent (je me demande même si l'affichage ne les relenti pas).

----------

## Mickael

Dite les gens, si je vous dit :

 *Quote:*   

> Ce processeur supporte le jeu d'instructions EM64T

 

Ça veut dire que c'est un 32 bits qui acceptera l'évolution des logiciels vers le 64 bits, ou bien est-ce avant tout un 64 bits (et donc qui peut le plus peut le moins, supporte par la force des choses le 32 bits???) Elle bête ma question ?

----------

## zeuss1414

Ben ca veux dire que c'est un processeur 64bit au même titre que l'amd 64 X2 tout simplement.

Et pour avoir booter des liveCD amd64 sur mon core 2 duo, qui donc est compatible EMT 64, je n'ai pas eu de pb a ce niveau, mais a bien d'auter hélas ...  :Laughing: 

----------

## nemo13

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> En fait, la question est: peut on faire tourner des programmes 64 bits (donc un chroot 64 bits avec une gentoo en devenir) quand le système hôte est 32 bits.
> 
> Euh, je ne sais pas, donc je laisserai quelqu'un de calé répondre. 
> 
> 

 

j'ai juste survolé mais la piste de nevroqui mène aux multilib

doit pouvoir servir

A+

----------

## kwenspc

Il n'y a vraiment "aucun" livecd qui fonctionne? je veux dire même autre que gentoo? (knoppix et consors par ex)

----------

## zeuss1414

Ben j'ai chercher mais j'ai rien trouver c'est pour ca que j'ai fini par me tourner vers du 32bit car j'en avait mare de me prendre la tête avec des CD qui marchait pas.

----------

